
Youtube’s Desperation  - prakash
http://blogmaverick.com/2008/12/05/youtubes-desperation/
======
randomwalker
It must be noted that Cuban has been writing highly speculative, badly spelled
rants about Youtube since well before they got acquired. Most of his claims,
including the one that Google would get "sued to oblivion" if they bought
Youtube, never panned out. He clearly has an agenda on this, and has been
wrong all along; there's no reason to listen to him now.

For a laugh, see [http://blogmaverick.com/2006/09/17/the-coming-dramatic-
decli...](http://blogmaverick.com/2006/09/17/the-coming-dramatic-decline-of-
youtube/) and [http://blogmaverick.com/2006/12/27/ripping-on-gootube-
again2...](http://blogmaverick.com/2006/12/27/ripping-on-gootube-again2/)

~~~
jwtanner
Agreed when it comes to online streaming video, Mark Cuban is belligerent, and
just plain wrong. Maybe this touches a cord, having founded the massively
overvalued Broadcast.com ( where is that now? yahoo video? ).

But on any subject other than online video, I love Cuban, his blog, and his
excellent basketball team.

~~~
randomwalker
Oh, I don't dispute that he's usually thought-provoking and often right on
other topics. When I said "most of his claims haven't panned out," I meant
most of his claims about Youtube.

